# Split Topic - From: What do you guys do for work?



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> What an interesting bunch we have here.
> 
> I have my own Wood flooring business that for now, I do 95% of the work. It is a quality control issue.
> 
> ...


Nope no problem with your vocation as long as you don't have a problem with me saying no thank you, if you ever show up at my door.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> What an interesting bunch we have here.
> 
> I have my own Wood flooring business that for now, I do 95% of the work. It is a quality control issue.
> 
> ...


Nope no problem with your vocation as long as you don't have a problem with me saying no thank you, if you ever show up at my door.
[/quote]

That reply made me laugh for some reason. I think it is the, "if you don't mind me saying no thank you", especially the no thank you. I know it isn't the most popular thing to be trying to engage people in conversation in, thus, get unpleasant reactions, so the mannerly "no thank you" gave me a chuckle.

So everybody knows that reads this, I am not going to try proselytizing here. This is a slingshot forum. If someone has a question or wants to discuss religion with me, a personal email is what is appropriate.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> What an interesting bunch we have here.
> 
> I have my own Wood flooring business that for now, I do 95% of the work. It is a quality control issue.
> 
> ...


Nope no problem with your vocation as long as you don't have a problem with me saying no thank you, if you ever show up at my door.
[/quote]

So are you saying that you do follow Christ and you do as he did by by his own example to keep the weekly Sabbath from friday sunset to saturday sunset and the feast of Tabernacles, The Last Great Day,Pentecost, Atonement, Passover, Trumpets? Is this what you do? Do you also lay hands on people and they are made well from all manner of sickness and disease? Does your shadow like the Apostle Pauls cause people to rise up and take up their bed and walk? As of yet I have found no one that is doing the commision Christ spoke of, preach the Gospel, Heal the sick, cast out demons. If you are doing all then count me in.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

dgui said:


> What an interesting bunch we have here.
> 
> I have my own Wood flooring business that for now, I do 95% of the work. It is a quality control issue.
> 
> ...


Nope no problem with your vocation as long as you don't have a problem with me saying no thank you, if you ever show up at my door.
[/quote]

So are you saying that you do follow Christ and you do as he did by by his own example to keep the weekly Sabbath from friday sunset to saturday sunset and the feast of Tabernacles, The Last Great Day,Pentecost, Atonement, Passover, Trumpets? Is this what you do? Do you also lay hands on people and they are made well from all manner of sickness and disease? Does your shadow like the Apostle Pauls cause people to rise up and take up their bed and walk? As of yet I have found no one that is doing the commision Christ spoke of, preach the Gospel, Heal the sick, cast out demons. If you are doing all then count me in.
[/quote]

Not sure if that is directed at me or Rayshot, if at me I do none of those things or at least not well, although I do give a good massage, take care of my loved ones when they are sick, my entering a room has been known to make people rise up and leave and I did cast out my Ex-wife does that count??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was funny Harpersgrace, good sense of humor. I know you weren't picking at any one, just using the opportunity to give a laugh.

I discussing religion and related view points there is no reason to be condescending, antagonistic, or argumentative but sincere question and answer exchange is the only way I will engage in this topic.

Not saying anyone is doing the negative exchange now. Don't really know any one that well to tell yet.


----------

